# 14ft Skiff Rebuild.



## KevinLeslie27 (Nov 17, 2013)

This is the.only picture i have from during the rebuild.


----------



## KevinLeslie27 (Nov 17, 2013)

Another after shot.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Neat skiff to rebuild.

That webbing came out blotchy there huh? Lol


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

There are a lot of those Kennedy boats still out there. I fancy myself getting into a project one day. When I surf the FL panhandle Craigslist ads, a Kennedy shows up almost every day. Let us know how she runs.


----------



## KevinLeslie27 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well I'll tell you it's an awesome boat, drafts a couple inches,
rides smooth i have a 15hp gamefisher im using on it
but I'd like to get a 25hp motor to put on it.
If you have a chance to pick one up it'd be worth it.
I got mine with no title and completely rotted out and trashed
for a 20 dollar bill. Like i said i wish i would have done nidacore
for the floor and decks but ohwell wood rots so I'll have that chance 
another time. :-/


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have the same hull that was re-done with coosa board with a 35 johnson on it. It is very scary fast but does not have enough free board in the rear with me sitting in the back. I want to try it with a 15 to get some of the draft back. Good looking little skiff you have there.


----------

